# gentoo不能安装软件！！求解答！！

## wc15159595

emerge wine

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuild to satisfy"wine".

常常出现这样的信息

什么原因出错呢？

是要更新portage？

----------

## x8yuan

建议先emerge --sync,(完成后要留意一下看要不要更新portage),再emerge wine

----------

